
Ladies & Gentlemen, Jessica Livingston is on Twitter (PG beware) - kn0thing
http://twitter.com/foundersatwork#jessica
======
maxklein
You'll notice that jl followed people in the "right" order, starting with the
company, then pg, then the worker, then this reddit dude.

Contrast that with pgs follows, which were uncalculated, and revealed the
rough order in which he thought of people as being "interesting". Sam Altman
was one of his first follows, in spite of being a very boring twitterer (I
think he just checks in with loopt on twitter).

The high up joshu follow, ahead of trevor blackwell, for example, would imply
that they do speak outside of at meet-ups.

------
jl
Have you been drinking Alexis - you cheeky monkey. Follow me at your own risk
- I may bore you to death :)

~~~
kn0thing
Highly unlikely!

------
kennethchu
First Paul Graham and now Jessica. This is awesome.

------
fondue
As someone who came here from a reference from a friend and had no idea what
HN was about, I have no idea who Jessica Livingston is.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jessica_Livingston>

Oh, okay.

------
dongle
Word on the street is that Jessica wrote a good book one time …

Welcome to twitter!

------
tyng
Twitter is getting some big YC love, I hope the reverse happens too (like what
Facebook did)

~~~
vlourenco
Kind of already happened: [http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2009/10/says-
paul-graham-t...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2009/10/says-paul-graham-
twitter-is-th.php)

------
gsteph22
The words "oh noes" come to mind.

